# Pics of my box turtle



## BEEF MASTER (May 15, 2005)

i got this speedy little thing about 9 or 10 years ago and if your woundring i dont keep him in a cage i just let him wounder where ever he likes.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

so it poops all over your house?


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

cool turtle.


----------



## BEEF MASTER (May 15, 2005)

RRice said:


> so it poops all over your house?
> [snapback]1197861[/snapback]​


i would hate to say it but i think it does man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

That's awesome.








I've always considered doing that, but I was concerned there would be even more poop on the carpet and the turtle wouldn't get enough UV-light walking around my condo, so I never followed through.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thtas crazy dude


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Turtles are cool pets. Does it do tricks for crickets?


----------

